# Looking for fertility clinic which deal with immune issues



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I need to have a procedure to remove an intramural fibroid. If I have this procedure done I can only afford one more round of ivf in ARGC which I intended to have ivf in.
I have had only one ivf ever that was in ARGC. I probably need to have the fibroid operation so I thought if I choose a cheaper fertility clinic I may be able to afford two more rounds of ivf if I need two rounds.
Can anyone suggest a cheaper clinic than ARGC?
My budget for each ivf is about  9000 pounds than is not including accommodation and flights.

I would like to hear about a clinic which deals with immune problems as my natural killer cell reading is too high and a clinic which does an individual protocall for each patient. ARGC carried out bloods everyday so maybe that would be good too.

I am devastated that I need another fibroid operation as I have less money for ivf.
I am very worried about this problem so I would love to hear from someone who can help me.

Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## FromIceland (Mar 16, 2011)

HiHi...
Serum IVF in Athens are doing immune treatments! and i know that many english couples are going to see them with good results. I dont know the pice but i do know they are alot cheaper than any clinic in the uk!

Best of luck
Berglind


----------



## Thursdayschild (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi Theatrefan,
Is it definitely not possible (or timely?) to get your fibroid removed with the NHS? It sounds like it is an important procedure, and that the fibroid must be hindering your chances of getting pregnant, so they might do it...? Just a thought. 
My clinic was CRM london. They did treat me for NKC with intralipids and steroids, but they didn't monitor my lNKC evels after the initial test but that might be because I wasn't hugely high/off the scale. It has worked for me, but I can see why you might want more monitoring. But in fact, not having to have bloods all the time made the process maybe less stressful than it could have been. I still felt like they were monitoring me sufficiently, and scanning to see how the eggs were getting on (which my NHS cycle didn't do until just before trigger shot day - even pre treatment!). I can't work out the exact cost but definitely less than 9k and we had extras like Eeva (where they do time-lapse photography to see who is developing nice and steadily), & embryogen for the embies. they offer the endo scratch, IMSI instead of just ICSI + other things too. Have a look at the website. On the whole, I found it a very nice welcoming place and I trusted them.


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Theatre fan
I'm with serum doing DE, we know each other from RC, I'm sim on it  
I'd def recommend them for programme designed for you and for the immune stuff.  Why not email penny and send her your history (theres a form on the serum website) that's all I did and I was impressed with her speedy and through response.  PM me either on ff or RC if you want more details.
DE x


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi DE43

Thank you very much for all your help.
I am researching Serum. I sent an email to Penny yesterday so I hope to get a response soon but it may be after christmas at this stage. I asked you on the immunes thread if we were in contact on Rollercoaster and from reading your message on this thread we were. I also asked you about things to reduce NK'S on immunes thread.

Best wishes and happy christmas

Theatrefan


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Thursdayschild

Thanks for your reply. I really appreciate it.

Best wishes and happy christmas

Theatrefan


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi From Iceland

Thanks for you reply. I really appreciate it. I am researching Serum at moment as alot of ladies on this site have recommended them.

Best wishes and happy christmas

Theatrefan


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi theatre fan, have you looked at the Lister seeing as you already know London. I'm about to begin my 2nd cycle with immunes with them in January. We had our first cycle there and they definitely tailor the protocol to your needs. Unlike ARGC, they also deal with ladies with more 'tricky' situations like high FSH. From about a week into stimming, you tend to go for bloods and scans every other day. Their price list is here: http://www.ivf.org.uk/prices/ I reckon if you're having a straightforward IVF cycle it should cost you:

Initial consultation - £205
Follow up (if needed) - £145
Standard IVF - £3630
4 Stimms Blood Tests - £200
IVIG - £800 (this is the most expensive immune treatment - steroids/intralipids are cheaper)
TOTAL COST - £4980

Of course, you'd have to add the cost of the drugs on top of that and any further tests, but if you've had yours done recently at ARGC, they should still be in date.

Good luck with your decision. 

xx


----------

